# The Trio....Deuce, Harley, and Suzie....(sry about the huge pics!!)



## pampam22 (Feb 8, 2013)

I figured I would introduce everyone to my Trio....

Deuce...just turned 3 a few weeks ago...


























This is Harley...she is 7...


























And finally...Suzie Q....Not sure of her age but the vet assumes 6ish...


























And all three...


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

Beautiful! I love pit bulls!


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Deuce is absolutely adorable! I love those lips!! I bet he drools a lot though, hey? 
Beautiful pack you have!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

What cute kids you have. Does the little one run the show?


----------



## pampam22 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks!! Deuce only drools when it's time to eat or when he thinks it's time to eat. We always have a dish towel on the kitchen floor specifically for his pools of drool while he is waiting to be fed. It makes me a gag a bit, but I think I am getting used to it...lol

Hahaha...she pretty much runs the show. But I don't let her get too snippy with either of them. The only times she really gets snippy with them is when my baby niece is over. She HATES for either of the other dogs to get near the baby.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I absolutely love that you have two big meaty bully's and a dainte little Chinese crested. And let me say she is the cutest Chinese Crested I've ever seen!


----------



## pampam22 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks lauren!!...I prefer big dogs but when the opportunity to taken in little Sue presented itself...we couldn't say no! She is SO loving! Most people say she is ugly when they first see her but after they get to know her a bit they are telling me how cute the is! She really is a doll.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Great pictures! Beautiful dogs!


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

LMAO! I was so not expecting a CC in the mix after your bullies. She's a cute one too, some I like, some not so much.


----------



## pampam22 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks y'all! She will probably make the not so cute list when her tongue starts hanging out the side of her mouth... Then she will have a face only a "momma" could love!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

They're all cuties


----------



## pampam22 (Feb 8, 2013)

DeekenDog said:


> They're all cuties


Thank you!! :smile:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Your pups are adorable!


----------

